# looking for:



## Eres

Does somebody know Mr Richard Holme. He live in Portsmouth or in that area
He has written a book named CAIRNRYAN MILITARY PORT 1940-1996 From U-boats to the Ark Royal
Published byG C Book Publishers Ltd.

When living in Holland I had a regular contact with him. Due to moving to Belgium I have lost his address etc

Can somebody help me please

thanks and regards

Wim(Thumb)


----------

